# Naruto Chapter 424 Spoiler Thread



## Hiroshi (Nov 3, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 424 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent times. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -FitzChivalry and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2008)

*Confirmed Spoiler*


この酉われてないよな？


簡単にしますね

とりあえずダンゾウが部下と共に地下に潜る
理由は火影になるためらしい

場面は変わりカカシ達

ペイン阿修羅を捨てて飛び立つ

チョウジ(父ちゃん……カカシせんせ………！)

どうやら父ちゃんはチョウジを庇って死んでしまったみたい

カカシ「泣くのは………後だ！まだ……動けるなら綱手様に……ペインの能力を報告してくれ」
長時「僕……」
カカシ「チョーザさんの犠牲を無駄にするな！」


しつこい奴等だ

阿修羅が生きてた(´；ω；｀)


カカシ(くそ！)「走れ！」

チョウジ(父ちゃん；…………見ててくれ！)
走るチョウジ

阿修羅チョウジ目掛け背中からミサイルを出す


カカシ(今のチャクラでは体全体は無理………それにもう一度使えばチャクラが無くなる)(確実に…………死ぬ！)

発車されるミサイル

カカシ(だが今は生きてる者に情報を託すこと！それが最善の方法！)

背中まで迫るミサイル

ズチイ(ミサイル消える音ｗ)

ゼェゼエ

カカシ(ま……ここまでのようだよ…………オビト……リン)

以上っす

都合により画バレ出来ないんだけど………ベッドカバーならうｐしようか？


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Nov 5, 2008)

*congrats to Americans!  congrats on Obama!!*


とりあえずダンゾウが部下と共に地下に潜る
danzou and gang go down into an underground bunker
理由は火影になるためらしい
it seems he wants to become hokage

場面は変わりカカシ達
back to kakashi

ペイン阿修羅を捨てて飛び立つ
chouji(?) throws off asura pein and jumps to his feet (not sure about this...jpn is weird) 


チョウジ(父ちゃん??カカシせんせ???！)

chouji (dad....kakashi sensei.........!)
どうやら父ちゃんはチョウジを庇って死んでしまったみたい
it seems chouji's dad took a bullet for chouji and is dead.

カカシ「泣くのは???後だ！まだ??動けるなら綱手様に??ペインの能力を報告してくれ」
kakashi: save your tears....for later!....if you can still move then...go tell tsuande...pain's ability.
長時「僕??」
chouji: me....
カカシ「チョーザさんの犠牲を無駄にするな！」
kakashi: don't waste your father's sacrifice!


しつこい奴等だ
what an annoying bunch

阿修羅が生きてた(?；ω；｀)
ashura is still alive (?；ω；｀)



カカシ(くそ！)「走れ！」
kakashi: (shit!) RUUUN!!

チョウジ(父ちゃん；????見ててくれ！)
chouji (dad;....this is for you)
走るチョウジ
chouji running

阿修羅チョウジ目掛け背中からミサイルを出す
ashura spies chouji and fires a missile from his back


カカシ(今のチャクラでは体全体は無理???それにもう一度使えばチャクラが無くなる)(確実に????死 ぬ！)
kakashi: (with my current chakra level the whole body is impossible...and if I use it again I'll have no chakra left) (I will without a doubt....die) [this is the picture page]

発車されるミサイル
the missile is fired

カカシ(だが今は生きてる者に情報を託すこと！それが最善の方法！)

kakashi: but I have to help the chouji to make a report!  That's the most important thing.

背中まで迫るミサイル
missile hones in on the fat bastard

ズチイ(ミサイル消える音ｗ)
zuuun (noise of missile vanishing)

ゼェゼエ

カカシ(ま??ここまでのようだよ????オビト??リン)
Kakashi: (well...seems like that's it for me...Obito...Rin)

以上っす

that's it


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2008)

*another sentence from him that i didnt post.i think he answeres about somthing.*

チョウジが起き上がってから(ペイン飛んで少しして)カカシが死んだふり解除してました

this sentence talkes about:


> Its about choji being lifted or getting up, pain flying, and Kakashi dying
> 
> Edit: also something about cancelling, dont know what thats about


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:
			
		

> ペイン阿修羅を捨てて飛び立つ
> chouji(?) throws off asura pein and jumps to his feet (not sure about this...jpn is weird)



(Based on chinese trans) 

The God body abandons Asura and flies up to the sky.


----------



## vered (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 5, 2008)

​


----------



## Munsu's Light (Nov 5, 2008)

簡単にしますね

Easy to do,no?

とりあえずダンゾウが部下と共に地下に潜る
理由は火影になるためらしい

Danzou and his subordinates are going down in a basement and discuss about a plan because it seems that he wants to become Hokage. 

場面は変わりカカシ達

The scene change to Kakashi

ペイン阿修羅を捨てて飛び立つ

Yahiko  Pain abandon Asura Pein and fly away afterward.

チョウジ(父ちゃん??カカシせんせ???！)

Chouji : (Dad? Kakashi sensei?!)

どうやら父ちゃんはチョウジを庇って死んでしまったみたい

Somehow Chouji?s father has protected him from taking a bullet and Chouji see that.

カカシ「泣くのは???後だ！まだ??動けるなら綱手様に??ペインの能力を報告してくれ」
長時「僕??」
カカシ「チョーザさんの犠牲を無駄にするな！」

Kakashi ? Save your tears for later. Still?If you can move?go report Pain?s ability to Tsunade-sama

Chouji ?  Me ?

Kakashi ?  Don?t waste the sacrifice that your father did ! ?

しつこい奴等だ

Pein(?) : They are all annoying(persistent) like that here.

阿修羅が生きてた

Asura Pein is still alive.

カカシ(くそ！)「走れ！」

Kakashi : (Shit!) ? Run ?

チョウジ(父ちゃん；????見ててくれ！)
走るチョウジ

Chouji ? Dad... Watch me, this is for you!)
Chouji is running.

阿修羅チョウジ目掛け背中からミサイルを出す

Asura Pein who his looking to Chouji fire some missiles that come from his back.

カカシ(今のチャクラでは体全体は無理???それにもう一度使えばチャクラが無くなる)(確実に????死 ぬ！)

Kakashi : With my current chakra level  the whole body is impossible? And if I use it again, all my chakra will be gone? I will certainly?die 

発車されるミサイル

The missile is fired

カカシ(だが今は生きてる者に情報を託すこと！それが最善の方法！)

Kakashi : But I need to help Chouji  to make his report to Tsunade sama! That?s the most important thing and it?s the best way to do it.

背中まで迫るミサイル

The missile is approching Chouji?s back.

ズチイ(ミサイル消える音ｗ)

Zuchii( Sound of a vanishing missile)

ゼェゼエ

Zeezee(Edit: Probably Sharingan Sound retracting... something like that  )

カカシ(ま??ここまでのようだよ????オビト??リン)

Kakashi :  Well? It seems like this is the end for me? Obito?Rin

以上っす

The end...


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Nov 5, 2008)

big pic of danzou's face has him saying 'in order for me to become hokage'

Can't read the rest...too small..nihooooongaaaaeri...?!?!?!


----------



## vered (Nov 6, 2008)

Mediafire


----------

